# Stone chip help



## mrkarlos (May 2, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm after some help and advice please on getting stone chips fixed on my car.
I own a 2014 Mazda 6 touring in Soul Red which is my pride and joy but have had the misfortune of having it sprayed with stones  . I left my car in my works car park and took a van home as I was on site the following day to find on my return stones all on the roof, windscreen and bonnet  it turns out that my works had asked one of the night shift guys to clean the car park and do the weeding on the curb stones, which he did with a strimmer??? Resulting in my car being sprayed with stones  I have confrunted the guy who I think is responsible for him to deny he did it . Work on the other hand have been so good as to offer to pay for the damage to be fixed. I was absolutely gutted to find my car the way I did especially as I try to keep it in tip top condition. I still don't understand the mentality of the guy who did it . The damage is mainly down the drivers side ( drivers door, rear passengers door, rear quarter even chips on the glass) also similar damage to the passengers side but mainly rear quarter and rear passengers door. I have had a go at taking some pics but they haven't come out to good, chips range from 1 to 3 millimetres. Work had chipsaway take a look at my car but they said it needed respraying which I didn't want to hear as the cars not even 3 years old. I've seen some post on this site where chips are touched up then the area wet sanded and polished, is this an option??? I'm open to and suggestions and help or is there any companies listed on this site that could get my car back to new. I'm based in the Leicester area if any body has any recommendations.

Thanks for your help in advance

Karl


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

If work are prepared to pay, get it resprayed. That's what I'd do.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

People spend days pawing over a single chip - trying to make it perfect, which it very rarely is.
Chip repairs should be considered as an 'improvement only' and not many people repair chips in a professional capacity. 
A Smart repairer or bodyshop might touch a few chips FOC if they're doing other 'proper repairs' but even then it will be on the understanding that it will 'only take your eye of it'.

I'm afraid if you want your car repaired without it looking like it's got measles your only option will be a re-spray.


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

Best option is to take it to a shop and get someone to see what needs doing. If work are paying for it then just send it to a reputable bodyshop. If push comes to shove and a respray is needed it will be expensive as Soul Red is a 3 stage colour so it needs to be done right by decent technicians.


----------



## mrkarlos (May 2, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for the advice and comments. It's looking like a re-spray is the only way to get the job done properly, still gutted that part of my car has to be re-sprayed to fix something that could of been avoided. I suppose I didn't want it re-sprayed just in case there are issues after the painting and the quality, the guy at chipsaway mentioned the 3 stage colour for Soul Red. I've been searching the web and found a company called PaintWagon based in Leicester, has anybody used these before ??? Or can anybody suggest a good repairer in the Leicester area ??

Thanks again

:thumb:


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Have a look at a Mazda approved repairer? That's what I used and the car looks good as new minus the scratch n wash! 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------

